# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Downsyndroom - Artikel

## Agnes574

Downsyndroom/Trisomie 21 

Korte beschrijving 
Downsyndroom is een aangeboren aandoening. De oorzaak is een 'extra' chromosoom. Chromosomen zitten in alle lichaamscellen. Chromosomen zijn de dragers van de erfelijke eigenschappen. Er zijn 23 chromosomen. Normaal gesproken zitten in elke cel twee exemplaren van ieder chromosoom. Maar bij downsyndroom zijn er van chromosoom 21 geen twee exemplaren, maar drie exemplaren aanwezig. Dit wordt in 96 van de 100 gevallen veroorzaakt een fout voor of na de bevruchting. Dit is de niet erfelijke vorm van downsyndroom. Bij 4 van de 100 gevallen is sprake van een erfelijke oorzaak. Dit is de erfelijke vorm. 

Mensen met downsyndroom hebben een lichte tot ernstige verstandelijke handicap, en een aantal herkenbare uiterlijke kenmerken. Daarnaast ontwikkelen zij zich trager, zowel verstandelijk als lichamelijk. 

Bijna de helft van de kinderen met downsyndroom wordt geboren met een hartafwijking. Soms is er bij de geboorte een maag-darmafwijking aanwezig. Ook hebben mensen met dit syndroom een verhoogde kans op problemen met hun ademhaling en luchtwegen, gehoor, ogen, spraak, motoriek en afweer tegen infecties. Daarnaast is er meer kans op leukemie en de ziekte van Alzheimer. Hoe iemand met downsyndroom zich ontwikkelt, verschilt van persoon tot persoon. 

Door de verbetering van de zorg en toegenomen kennis zijn de kansen op een goede gezondheid voor mensen met downsyndroom toegenomen en is hun levensverwachting verbeterd. 

Diagnose 
Downsyndroom wordt vermoed op grond van de bovenstaande kenmerken. De diagnose kan worden gesteld met chromosomenonderzoek. Met dit onderzoek wordt ook bepaald of het om de erfelijke of niet erfelijke vorm gaat. 

Tijdens de zwangerschap kan met prenatale screening een indruk gegeven worden van de kans op een kind met downsyndroom. Door middel van prenatale diagnostiek kan tijdens de zwangerschap worden vastgesteld of het kind downsyndroom heeft of niet. 

Behandeling 
Downsyndroom is niet te genezen. De hartafwijking kan meestal operatief behandeld worden. Voor de maag-darmafwijking kan ook een operatie nodig zijn. Er kan medische en psychosociale begeleiding geboden worden door multidisciplinaire downsyndroom teams. 

Voorkomen (frequentie) 
Ongeveer 2 op de 1000 kinderen heeft downsyndroom. 

Overerving 
Bij 4 van de 100 mensen met downsyndroom is sprake van een erfelijke vorm, maar meestal gaat het om de niet erfelijke vorm. 

Meer informatie te vinden:
-Stichting Down syndroom 
-Down Syndroom Vlaanderen 
-downsyndroom.pagina.nl 
(bron: medinet.be)

----------

